

Show HN: Weekend Hack - Abstract Recipes - byamit

I&#x27;ve been cooking at home a lot and am doing more experimenting. I take a common dish and try out variations on it to see what I like best, so I created Abstract Recipes to help me out. The idea is that you create a common dish called an &#x27;Abstract&#x27; that you and others can contribute recipes against. You can even take someone&#x27;s recipe as a base and make your own tweaks to it. It&#x27;s pretty barebones right now (didn&#x27;t have as much time this weekend as I thought), but there are lot of things I want to add - voting, images, recipe templates for abstracts, and lots more recipes.<p>This was a combination of solving a problem and forcing myself to launch, so I&#x27;m up for any feedback you guys have.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.abstractrecipes.com
======
hardwaresofton
Just spitballin' here:

\- You might want to throw a little more flair on the front page, and pictures
say a lot more than words, and the food space is a great place for pictures

\- Could I ask about your backend? I think this would be a great project for a
graph (neo4j?) database, I wonder if it would fit your models well

------
byamit
clickable link:
[http://www.abstractrecipes.com](http://www.abstractrecipes.com)

